# What made you start?



## Micro_87 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why did you want to go in the EMS field?.....and are you happy you did it?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Many may choose from below 

 A. It looked cool! 
 B. Truck driving school was full
 C. They would not let me repeat "fries" at Mickey D's
 D. I never have to really take the certification course, just attend to get Federal grants


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^ That and it doesn't hurt to have the experience for when I go in to law enforcement.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 11, 2009)

Its something I've wanted to do for years.  About my 2nd or 3rd year of college, i KNEW its what I wanted to do when I grew up, but having a father who graduated 2nd in his Naval Academy class, it was expected that I graduate from college.  5 years later I did, then had kids and was a stay at home mom.  Woke up 1 morning and told my hubby that I was going to EMT school.  

I'm starting my associates in paramedic technology in June and very excited about it!  

PS, I like college and will probably not stop @ paramedic!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 11, 2009)

I started out in Veterinary Medicine back in High School.  When I graduated I thought I would continue on and become a Vet, but when looking into getting some of the basic courses out of the way at the local Community College, I saw the EMS/Fire courses and thought that Paramedic might be fun.  I investigated it a little more and decided to at least try the First Responder Course for starters.  LOVED IT, got my EMT the next semester and have found a balance between working in emergency services part-time and veterinary medicine part time.  Glad I did it that way?  Usually.  I probably should have kept my aim a lttle higher, but I love Ambulacne, love SAR, and love the time I spend working emergencies and surgeries as a Vet Tech.


----------



## curt (Apr 11, 2009)

I really want to help people. Might have something to do with the fact that I was born premature in rural Oklahoma in '88, and they didn't have the resources to really handle the resulting pnuemo, so I got a life-flight to Tulsa. I've also had, essentially, a life-long interest in first-aid, survival techniques, survival medicine, and emergency aid. At age 15, I was living in Honduras and my dad was a rampaging alcoholic and decided it would be a good idea to get drunk off his...butt and take his anti-HTN meds at the same time. He stood up to harass the guy putting in the satellite receiver through the window, fell, and cracked his head on the rock-tile floor. I was every bit of ten step away, and by the time I got there his head already had a decent pool of blood around it and he wasn't breathing. I'd read through an old red cross first aid manual that happened to find its way down there and remembered how to proceed with rescue breathing. I breathed for him for about 30 seconds while preforming abdominal thrusts intermittently (no pulse + old manual + no CPR training = ) before I ran out and asked the satellite guy if he knew CPR. He said no, so I ran down the road and asked the neighbors to call their emergency services (It's Honduras. No 911, but some obscure 7-digit number that didn't get advertised). I ran back, got to my dad again, who hadn't moved, kept it up for a few minutes and just all of the sudden, he started coughing and resumed being a belligerent drunk until the local EMS rolled up in a stripped-out landrover.

 Then, to cement it all, I took a CFR course in high school and just fell in love with emergency medicine right then and there. After graduation, I went on to my local tech school to get into the EMT program, which wasn't open yet (year-long course, one set of instructors), so I hung out taking the core classes for RN while EMT-I opened up. Got in, took the class and fell more in love with EMS because I had possibly the best instructors I could've ever asked for. I'm now attending a paramedic course with those same instructors.


----------



## jamiga (Apr 11, 2009)

Growing up, I wanted to be a fireman. My moms only response was that I couldn't be a fireman, because I'm a girl. So I would have to be a firefighter. I protested- saying that I was going to grow a mustache. I wanted to be a fireman.

My mom is a nurse, and she had a lot of influence on me growing up. So my desire for the firefighting stuff progressed into Paramedicine. She did NOT want me to be a Paramedic, saying that they are all addicted to Morphine and commit suicide. 

And here I am. Alive and morphine-free.

I like it so far. I'm still in my probationary period at work, but I'll be out on my own as of Tuesday this week.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 11, 2009)

*drool* flashy lights..... preeeeetty.....


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 11, 2009)

I really don't know what made me want to get into it. I have always been interested in medicine and helping people, so I am sure that has something to do with it.

Long time ago my grandparents were in a 5 car pile up on a local highway on ramp and I was the one who recognized their car and told my mom to pull over and check. Road in the ambulance up front when I was like 6. That was probably my first exposure to EMS.

I was a premed student but decided I didn't want to spend 12 years in school so I looked into other healthcare options and figured I would work my way up through EMS.

Ultimate goal is to become a flight nurse.

Recently started doing ride alongs as a third member and love it. Never knowing what the next call is going to be keeps it interesting.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had always been somewhat interested in EMS... Every week my entire family would stop everything and watch Rescue 911 

Well, what got me serious about EMS is Boy Scouts... yes I said Boy Scouts 

We had this "Disaster In the Valley" camp out. We reviewed basic first aid, plus some more complicated stuff... anyway - The last day, they brought us into town. They had police, fire, dive team, local ambulance squad, and lifeflight there for us to see. We spent 10minutes at each site, and then we were set free to roam as we wish. Where did I spend all my time? ... ok ok, the helicopter first, because that was just awsome haha... but then spent the rest of the time around the ambulance. Found out that I could become a state EMT at the age of 17 (I was 16 at the time, soon to be 17), and they gave me all the info to get me started. Haha, I left that day knowing *"that is what I want to do"*.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 11, 2009)

I picked EMS because the service was critically short staffed.  I was considering joining the volunteer fire dept but the problem was I have this thing about getting out of burning buildings as quickly as possible.  Since that was out I thought about becoming an Auxiliary Constable with The RCMP.  I considered this since I'm a member of my town's Citizen On Patrol group.  I didn't pick this because I'd have to get pepper sprayed and tasered as part of the auxiliary training.  So this left EMS I thought I'd remain a volunteer and continue to do my regular day job which I love.  You know what I want to continue to get as much training as possible then go paid full time.  The EMS bug has bitten me and it bit me bad.  Even though I'm currently 42 I'll be about 45 or 46 when I complete my training at the EMT-P level.  I asked a college instructor who was a paramedic working ALS in BC if it would be worth it at my age to go for becoming a EMT-P.   When I was a elementary school student I use to watch Johnny and Roy on TV.  I even played Emergency with my siblings.  When playing it I'd play difibrillating my brothers and at the time one sister with a pair of shoe's as the play difibrillator.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the human body is the coolest thing in the world. How it all works together to create this beautiful thing called life, how it fights to keep kickin', and how it can totally self destruct. I also like people.

But that's what got me interested in nursing. 

I'm one of those people who hate to wait for things. Nursing school had a huge waiting list, but imagine that, EMT school was available. So I fell into EMT school, figured I'd just do it to occupy time until I could get into nursing school. But I ended up liking it and went on to paramedic school. Now I have plans to start nursing pre-reqs and get into nursing school. I don't plan on stopping at BSN, my long term goal is DNP. So, EMT school was an accident. I'm glad I've done it, but I don't wanna stay.


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 11, 2009)

I kinda got roped into joining the ski patrol.  After doing that for a few years, and liking it alot, i decided i wanted to do this year round, So i got my EMTB and im lovin every second of it, eventually ill make it to paramedic, just wish i hadent spent all this time and money on gettin a degree to want to go back to school and do something else now


----------



## WarDance (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my EMT so I could upgrade my river guide satus and make more money.  I have always been fascinated by everything medical so naturally I loved my EMT class.  Now I am pre-med.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanted 2 days off a week from work so they paid me and my class to go through EMT training.


Yep, I said it


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2009)

I did a year at a small engineering college but decided it wasn't for me, so I chose to start nursing pre-reqs. Like Sasha, almost all the classes have a wait list, so I started with EMS. Now I'm a medic student. But I don't plan on staying. I want to be an NP eventually


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw some of the Navy Corpsman at bootcamp doing there thing and I thought it was pretty cool. So I figured I'd find out what was like that out in the civilian world. And low and behold... there it was EMS. Took my EMT class and loved it, so now I've moved onto my medic.


----------



## 281mustang (Apr 12, 2009)

I had absolutely no idea what I wanted to do after HS so I just started taking classes for for my AA and hoped that I would find somthing before I finished my degree. A year or two later I decided I wanted to be an LEO, my parents hated the idea and tried to convince be to become a FF(which I really had no intrest in becoming). My mother eventually found out that someone she knew at work was married to a Lieutenant at a local FD and scheduled a ride-along, after that I signed up for the next available EMT class/Fire Academy.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 12, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I did a year at a small engineering college but decided it wasn't for me, so I chose to start nursing pre-reqs. Like Sasha, almost all the classes have a wait list, so I started with EMS. Now I'm a medic student. But I don't plan on staying. I want to be an NP eventually



We're like career choice/goal twins!


----------



## JonTullos (Apr 12, 2009)

It sounds stupid and cliche but I've always had an interest in medicine and helping people.  I was very sick as a child and spent a lot of time around EMTs, medics and other medical types.  My dad's also been a NREMT-B for most of my life so I was always around it.  I've wanted to be an EMT for many years but I didn't go that route (mainly on advice from my mom).  I eventually decided to stop listening to others and follow my heart.  Now I'm in the process of enrolling in EMT-B class and plan to move on to Paramedic.  I also volunteer with the local fire department and plan to serve as an EMT responder with them.  Of course, I don't plan to just volly; I also plan to work as an EMT, getting more experience as I prepare for medic school.


----------



## Grym Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Emergency:beerchug:


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 13, 2009)

I knew from the time I was five years old I would be a police officer...........

Then one summer day in 1983 my father was electrocuted with 220v for 2.5 minutes. 911 was brand new at the time. I was with him on a service call (he owned a successful HVAC company).

I dialed 911 and EMS responded. I became an EMT first, worked for the very service that picked up my dad. (He is still alive, had numerous reconstructive surgeries and was never the same).

I went on and became a medic, then a police officer ( and now have been an instructor in both).

And as far as the second part.......... Yes. EMS has always taken care of my family.

I have never been rich, but I have served many communities proudly.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't started yet but I want to pursue a career in EMS because I was interested in helping people and medicine. I originally wanted to be a cop but some of the cops are up themselves and then you have those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s who mistreat and shoot at cops who are only there to help. I also wouldn't like to use a gun, something I feel is necessary for cops but I don't think I could hurt someone on purpose, as I want to preserve life. I also don't want 9-5 hours and to be stuck in an office all day. At least if your not responding to a call you can take a 5 minute break and sit outside in the fresh air. To me this makes EMS a logical career choice for me. I just hope I get into the University Course. Then as soon as I can, I will try to go for MICA course.

The only thing I don't like is that where I am its two 10 hour day shifts followed by two 14 hour night shifts and from I hear, It can be really really busy and really stressful, but then you get 4 days off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We're like career choice/goal twins!



Yep  I was tempted on just quoting yours and putting +1


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 14, 2009)

I was kind of bouncing along, not knowing what I wanted out of life. I had a BA, but it was in Studio Art from a lib arts college, and I had always felt a bit bad about not pursuing a science. (I took physics classes for fun during college).

Then I witnessed a car accident, and I was the only person there with their head on straight. Everyone else was freaking out. But I didn't know what to do, really. I decided then and there that I would do whatever it took to be the person who can handle any emergency. That, of course, is EMS/Fire!

However, now that I've gone through clinicals, and I know that it's not all lights and sirens and excitement, I'm mostly in it for the geriatrics. I /loved/ all my time in the ER, talking to the old people there. But I could never work exclusively in a SNF, so EMS is still the right path for me, I think.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 14, 2009)

We're not in it for the money?! :unsure:


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 14, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> We're not in it for the money?! :unsure:



Ha ha, I know that I could make more money, more easily if I went full-time as a hotel night auditor. I could probably have my novel finished earlier, too.


----------



## volparamedic (Apr 14, 2009)

I've cheated death more than one time. The worse one was a car pulling in front of me when driving Code 3 (in a van) tried to avoid her which didn't work...and crossed a 4' wide 3' deep ditch without rolling the truck nearly going into a building. Followed by....ABD bleed post surgery 10 hours with multiple syncopal episodes being my clue....being hit across the face and having the MD telling my mother I should be dead with the blow that I took.

I truely believe I have been spared because I have more people to help. Guess that would be about the size up since I just had my 14th "true" cardiac arrest save walk out of the hospital!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 15, 2009)

I went into EMS for the same four reasons everybody goes into EMS...

1. Chicks
2. Money
3. Glory
4. Chicks

And I am happy with it, despite having found out that none of these four things actually existed.

(before anybody says anything, that was all tongue-in-cheek)

Real answer:

The truth is, I don't know why.  When I was 17, my grandfather coded and was taken to the hospital via EMS.  He didn't survive.  I had an immediate negative opinion of EMS right off the bat.  I didn't know anything about cardiac arrest survival rates or anything like that.  All I knew was that one minute my grandfather was here and the next he was gone, and EMS couldn't do anything about it.

Two years later, I had just dropped out of college for the second time and was looking on the local community college's website for something to do with my life until I figured out what I "really" wanted to do.  I saw the EMT program and just said "F:censored: it, I'll do that."  Now, the most flippant decision I ever made has turned into a career I love.  What was intended to be a stepping stone has become what I want to do for the rest of my life.

Do I like it?  I guess so, since I don't plan on leaving anytime soon.

As for my future goals, here's my checklist...

[ ] PA EMT-P
[ ] NREMT-P
[ ] AAS in EMS
[ ] CCEMT-P

I start paramedic school this fall.  Upon completion, I should have both my PA EMT-P and NREMT-P.  After that, I plan to gradually whittle away at my AAS.  Whenever I have the opportunity to do CCEMT-P, I will take it.

This is gonna be fun... ^_^


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've always wanted to work in the medical arena. I grew up watching my dad(chiropractor) have patients come in with ridiculous pain and leave with a smile. I was always fascinated with it, and I've always wanted and felt a need to help people as well. 4 years ago I found that lifeguarding gave me the thrill I was seeking as well as provided for my passion with helping and caring for people. Signed up for an emt class this year because I needed the cert for a promotion at work, but after doing ride-alongs and seeing the emergency medical field, I'm hoping to work part time on an ambulance during the school year as well. After the whole college thing hopefully I'll be headed to chiropractic college to continue doing what I love: helping people in need


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm 34 i been in the fire/ems field for 19 years.I got started in the emergency service because i love helping people in my community.My grandfather interested me in the emergency service he was 1st assist fire chief for 30+ years before he passed away in 2003.My family is involved eighter in fire or ems.


----------



## Citrus (Apr 17, 2009)

Of all three emergency response jobs (fire dept, police, and ems), EMS appealed to me the most. 

I thought about doing police work, but I am not a violent person, and I believe that my passiveness could lead to myself or someone else getting hurt in that career field. 

My other possible career is fire fighting, but due to the rarity of payed departments nearby, I decided not to do it. 

Last, but ofc not least (since I am here) was being an EMT. I never thought about it until recently and really never noticed them other than rarely passing by them when driving or seeing them on a TV show. But they play a very important role in health care and do make a difference between life and death. I like the idea of saving someone's life, I have no problem working under pressure, and like the idea of working with firefighters, police officers, and fellow EMTs.  

But the downsides are the low pay for starting off, but I presume that with additional training, I will start making a lot better moolah. But it's not like I care much about money anyway...

I just want to be the guy walking on the scene who can make the difference between life or death and who others look up to.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 17, 2009)

I had some basic first aid skills, the kind you get from being a mom and doing some first aid courses. I was always interested in learning more but was always too busy until one new years eve night in a strange city when talking to a local police man some yob came up behind him and broke a full bottle of vodka over the back of his head. Right in front of us, thank goodness it was vodka and not a gun they had.

 He went down like a ton of bricks and we were covered in vodka and glass.  My husband and I took care of him as best we could but we felt really lost as to what to do.

His fellow policemen were more interested in finding the perp than helping this poor fellow. We waited for an ambulance but before it came the other policemen hauled the young man up semi conscious and thanked us for our help before shoving him into the back of a patrol car.  

Even with our limited training we knew this was wrong but we had no power to stop them.

We then started thinking about how isolated we were in our rural town and how we could train and maybe help out more in future.

So we did and now we are so happy that we have gone down this road, its not as exciting as it would be in a big city but its great to be able to do something and its even better to know what not to do.

We found out later that the young cop had a skull fracture and he recovered, the yob that hit him had some terminal condition and a real gripe against cops, he was arrested but did not survive until trial.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 17, 2009)

In all honesty I never planned on a career in EMS. All my life I intended to be a soldier, but I fractured my tibia in the second to last week of BCT. I got a medical discharge and wondered "What now?". I started talking to a friend that is an ex-EMT and thought that might be a job I would like. Once I got to my MFR class and started learning I was hooked.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

My grandfather was fire chief in my hometown FD, so I followed in his footsteps with that one. I have always been interested in medical careers as well as Emergency Response careers and was swayed into it by a paramedic friend of mine.


----------



## nmasi (Apr 20, 2009)

so you mean to tell me that everyone did not get into EMS for the money?


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

nmasi said:


> so you mean to tell me that everyone did not get into EMS for the money?



Ha. Haaahaaa. Haaahaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa. HAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAA!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Ha. Haaahaaa. Haaahaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa. HAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAA!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!



What he said! :lol:


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

nmasi said:


> so you mean to tell me that everyone did not get into EMS for the money?



For a split second I thought it was sacasm.

Then I realized that he was serious.


----------

